# Weeks Online Only Turf Auction - February 2020



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bidding ends 2/19/20.

https://weeksfarmmachinery.us15.list-manage.com/track/click?u=1a507f72e7c892248a88107af&id=4c862c2d46&e=779948302d


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

Lot of older equipment it seems in this auction... more Jacobson inventory than I saw from last year.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

They look like they need to be cleaned up, but I noticed a few 2015 JD 220SL's. 4-5 years old is relatively new for a greens mower on the secondary market - especially at auction. Might be worth a look if someone is shopping.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I wouldn't mind having one of those greens rollers.

Lots of salvage listings, I wonder what exactly that means to them.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> They look like they need to be cleaned up, but I noticed a few 2015 JD 220SL's. 4-5 years old is relatively new for a greens mower on the secondary market - especially at auction. Might be worth a look if someone is shopping.


Full Disclosure: I will not be bidding on any items in this auction. If I was bidding, it would be for the pallet of transport wheels! 

For those of you who are bidding, good luck!

I totally agree with @Ware on 2015 being a great year of mower to purchase. However, those JD 220's look like someone parked them next to the ocean and left them. For 2015 units, there is an unbelievable amount of rust and oxidation. Who knows maybe it is a white dust on them? Hard to tell from looking at photos.

A tip for the first time buyers considering these mowers: Notice that they all lack groomers, kickstands, transport wheels, & grass baskets. Personally, I would rather have a 2012 with everything included for less money from the next auction.

Also, did anyone notice that there are not any photos of the serial numbers for these JD units which is typically normal during a Weeks Auction?



Lastly, who is responsible for spraying for weeds at Weeks Auction??? :shock:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Anyone buying anything?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> Anyone buying anything?


I'm in there watching for some deals. You buying anything?


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I got the 2 220a's. At 60$ each, why not. Also bought the 180e.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Ware said:


> Anyone buying anything?


I actually won one of the 2015 John Deere 220SL's. In my opinion it was the better looking of the 2. I had several Toro GM1000's I got outbid on which is unfortunate. One of them had 2-300 hours.

Looks like it just needs a good cleaning. There's more rust that I would like but the front roller can be cleaned up pretty easily. For $240 I don't think it's too bad.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I hung in there for a little while on the John Deere 4 series tractor. It went for 4K which is still a heck of a deal.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

MeanDean said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone buying anything?
> ...


Nice. It must have been a dealer in there buying the Toros because he won all of them. There were 3/4 other bidders in there on some of them, one of them being me and I guess you.

Pretty good price on the JDs. Hopefully the rust will clean up easy and it will be ready to go for you!



bp2878 said:


> I got the 2 220a's. At 60$ each, why not. Also bought the 180e.


Always worth a shot when you dont have to pay shipping!


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

@SGrabs33 I was trying my best to win one of those Toro's. I think the highest one sold at $375 which is still a really good price with 300 hours. I'll just wait for the next one. I already have 3 reel mowers after todays purchase and running out of garage space lol


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Yep, only 1.5 hour drive to pick them up. Of course I got the eye roll from the wife when I told her I bought 3 more lawnmowers. She was proud of me for selling one last week, I guess that is shot now. Lol


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

MeanDean said:


> @SGrabs33 I was trying my best to win one of those Toro's. I think the highest one sold at $375 which is still a really good price with 300 hours. I'll just wait for the next one. I already have 3 reel mowers after todays purchase and running out of garage space lol


Yeah, im not sure where the winning bidder would have stopped. He put in a max bid prior to today of 200 then was in there outbidding everyone today. $375, 300, 300, 275, 220 were the final prices for those.

Jacobsen Eclipses went for 220 and 100



bp2878 said:


> Yep, only 1.5 hour drive to pick them up. Of course I got the eye roll from the wife when I told her I bought 3 more lawnmowers. She was proud of me for selling one last week, I guess that is shot now. Lol


Sell one and buy three more, that sounds like good math to me!


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

SGrabs33 said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> > @SGrabs33 I was trying my best to win one of those Toro's. I think the highest one sold at $375 which is still a really good price with 300 hours. I'll just wait for the next one. I already have 3 reel mowers after todays purchase and running out of garage space lol
> ...


Yeah I was only willing to go so high. These auctions come around enough to use patience. There's enough deals out there for everyone.

I just picked up a JD 260c a few weeks ago for $350 that's in great condition.

So far I have a 27" TruCut, a JD 260C, and this 2015 220sl I just won.

I've managed to pay for all my personal lawn equipment by flipping a few mowers here and there.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

MeanDean said:


> Looks like it just needs a good cleaning. There's more rust that I would like but the front roller can be cleaned up pretty easily. For $240 I don't think it's too bad.


Great job! :thumbup:

$240 is a ridiculous price for a 2015 unit regardless of the rust. At that price point, you can add the missing grass catcher for half of what you paid for the mower! :lol:


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it just needs a good cleaning. There's more rust that I would like but the front roller can be cleaned up pretty easily. For $240 I don't think it's too bad.
> ...


Thanks!

There's a superintendent I know at a local golf course and he may have a grass catcher lying around I could get.

There was a Toro GM1000 that had 100 hours on it I lost out on. The bid went from $60 to close to $400 but I let it go. It's still a great price at $400 but there's no telling how high the other guy was willing to go.

I figure there will be more auctions in the future that I can participate in.


----------



## ChiTX2015 (Mar 2, 2020)

Those who have won/bought at the Weeks Auction, can you share how the shipping works? I am in DFW and wonder what shipping will cost me if I end up buying a greens mower.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ChiTX2015 said:


> Those who have won/bought at the Weeks Auction, can you share how the shipping works? I am in DFW and wonder what shipping will cost me if I end up buying a greens mower.


Welcome to TLF!

This question comes up quite a bit. Here is a link to a google search that should give you some answers.


----------



## ChiTX2015 (Mar 2, 2020)

Ware said:


> ChiTX2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Those who have won/bought at the Weeks Auction, can you share how the shipping works? I am in DFW and wonder what shipping will cost me if I end up buying a greens mower.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

One of these days I'm going to make it on one of the auctions haha. I always seem to miss them. I really want to get a GM1000 or 220 JD. I like my 180b but kinda want something wider.


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> One of these days I'm going to make it on one of the auctions haha. I always seem to miss them. I really want to get a GM1000 or 220 JD. I like my 180b but kinda want something wider.


There's one that ends tomorrow in Kansas, but they only have Jacobson walking reel mowers.

https://www.weeksfarmmachinery.com/


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

elm34 said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > One of these days I'm going to make it on one of the auctions haha. I always seem to miss them. I really want to get a GM1000 or 220 JD. I like my 180b but kinda want something wider.
> ...


Thanks man, I got on the site for the weeks auctions "level" and registered for one that starts on the 5th. I'll keep my eye out for more of these in the future. I just bought a new reel for mine but after everything I've spent I probably could have bought one or two mowers at auction for cheaper 🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️


----------

